

Survival of the Fibbest - Why We Lie So Well - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703880304575236171715034884.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_11

======
mattsouth
Makes me wonder if a propensity to lie and an ability with math are negatively
correlated.

------
JoachimSchipper
What is the link between the post title here and the article?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
It's the WSJ. Anything that reinforces the idea that humanity is nothing but a
competitive struggle is fair game.

